# Michigan Medical Alternatives



## michigan alternative (Sep 2, 2010)

!Grand Opening!


Michigan Medical Alternatives


4400 Page ave. Michigan Center, Jackson MI


Office hours: Monday- Saturday 
10am-5pm walk-in 5pm-7pm app. Only

Telephone: (517) 764-7901
E-mail: [email protected]




​A one of a KIND experience, from a one of a KIND clinic. Introducing Jackson MI's only alternative holistic clinic Michigan Medical Alternatives. Dedicated to customer service for a unique and personalized change from everyday pharmaceuticals. Specializing in medicinal marihuana and medibles for state licensed medical marihuana card holding patients/care givers. Please stop by our new location and meet our professional friendly staff, or feel free to contact us via email or telephone.
​


----------

